# Oliver's Outside Adventure!



## OliverHedgehog2658 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey everyone! This past weekend was Oliver's first time going into the outside world! He loved it! He was constantly running around, pooping  , going through toilet paper rolls, and playing with his stuffed animal hedgehog :lol:

Here are some pictures of his outside adventure! Enjoy


----------



## atichy (Jan 30, 2012)

Awwww he looks like he is having a blast. Sure wish I could take mine out. 

What a pretty face he has.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You and Oliver are so lucky to be in sunny Florida this time of year, jealous!  Great pics thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

What a dreamy hedgie. Glad he enjoyed his time outside!


----------



## OliverHedgehog2658 (Jan 7, 2012)

LarryT said:


> You and Oliver are so lucky to be in sunny Florida this time of year, jealous!  Great pics thanks for sharing!


 Thanks Larry! I love this FL weather!  
I am able to take out my chameleons as well!

Thank you everyone for the compliments! :lol: Glad you guys are enjoying the pictures and Oliver!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

He's gorgeous! And he looks like he had a great time outside


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oliver is stunning! His ears are sooooo cute!!!


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the great picture and beautiful green grass and sunshine. We can't wait for it to warm up here. Lisa


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

So super adorable! I wish I lived where it was super nice and warm! I don't think lil Brillo would appreciate the 7 degree weather we have in beautiful Michigan. I love Oliver's nose! Boop! :lol:


----------



## OliverHedgehog2658 (Jan 7, 2012)

raerysdyk said:


> So super adorable! I wish I lived where it was super nice and warm! I don't think lil Brillo would appreciate the 7 degree weather we have in beautiful Michigan. I love Oliver's nose! Boop! :lol:


Hahaha! It actually got down to 46 degrees today so I wasn't able to take him out again!

Thank you everyone for the nice compliments! Oliver is awesome!

Check me out on YouTube: Channel name- HedgieSpikes


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Look its green grass! Ok ok, seeing as it was single digits and below 0 wind chills earlier... seeing green grass reminds me of what it will be like here in a few more months.

He looks like he enjoyed the outside. I've taken a few out and had them stand still, and wouldn't budge when put in the grass...


----------



## OliverHedgehog2658 (Jan 7, 2012)

Kalandra said:


> Look its green grass! Ok ok, seeing as it was single digits and below 0 wind chills earlier... seeing green grass reminds me of what it will be like here in a few more months.
> 
> He looks like he enjoyed the outside. I've taken a few out and had them stand still, and wouldn't budge when put in the grass...


Haahha! :lol: 
I hope it gets warmer by you and your hedgehogs start liking the outside world.


----------



## Pufflez (Mar 3, 2012)

He is so beautiful! I love his coloring


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

This is adorable! Makes me want to take Agatha outside


----------

